# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Huha 2

## deep_blue

Une shkruaj  e  ata fshij .
Para e madhe  do ishte  per njerezit e komunales!

----------


## deep_blue

Erdhi i ftohti siberian.
Pse  erdhi kur  edhe  ashtu zemrat i kishim te  ngrira?

----------


## deep_blue

Nga acari i madh, ujku dhe dhia kishin  fjetur  bashke.
Askush  nuk foli per incest

----------


## deep_blue

Ishte as e madhe, as e vogel, 
ishte tamam.
tamam

Keshtu  fillonte  dikur nje poezi!

----------


## deep_blue

I kemi emocionet e perziera, por jo edhe politiken.

----------


## deep_blue

Sa mire e kishim ne kooperativa akush nuk ishte i papune.

----------


## deep_blue

I jemi kthyer idhujtarise pagane, nderojme para  fotografise.

----------


## deep_blue

E  theu  pasqyren, gjithmone ia tregonte hunden e shtrember.

----------


## deep_blue

Sa me shume njerez perreth  meje aq me shume po  ndjehem i vetmuar

----------


## deep_blue

Hapuni, jam Skënderbeu , jam vonuar në betejën e Torviollit

----------


## deep_blue

Teme e re me njerezit  e vjeter 
me ide te  stervjeteruara  
ulemi dhe  shkruajme poezi
nuk me ka rastis te degjoj ne shkruan kush  ne kembe 
as naimi frasheri s'mund te thote se nuk e ka vjedhur  bagetine 
 nuk po them se eshte  cub bagetish , sa eshte  cub i bujqesise
virgjili s'ka fryme  dhe  s'flet 
verja  njesh  profesor
verja note te dobet naimit
naim frasherit qe  me beri  ta  dua blegerimin e qengjit  
tek theret ne   themelin e shtepise sime
kurbanit te poezise

----------


## deep_blue

Edhe dita e gjate mbaron, por jo  dhe  mbarimi i fillimit te saj

----------


## natyra

> Teme e re me njerezit  e vjeter 
> me ide te  stervjeteruara  
> ulemi dhe  shkruajme poezi
> nuk me ka rastis te degjoj ne shkruan kush  ne kembe 
> as naimi frasheri s'mund te thote se nuk e ka vjedhur  bagetine 
>  nuk po them se eshte  cub bagetish , sa eshte  cub i bujqesise
> virgjili s'ka fryme  dhe  s'flet 
> verja  njesh  profesor
> verja note te dobet naimit
> ...



poezi te bukura

----------


## Ard

Ironi e te qenurit gjalle eshte te fshehesh cmendurine ne nenlekure.
Qenka e lodhshme te jesh gjysem i vdekur.

----------


## Ard

Mendimi yt po thellohet deep-blue

----------


## deep_blue

> Mendimi yt po thellohet deep-blue


 Sa me i thelle pusi  aq me shume ka erresire perbrenda
aq me teper kur thuhet ne kohe mugetirash

----------


## Rebele

> Nga acari i madh, ujku dhe dhia kishin  fjetur  bashke.
> Askush  nuk foli per incest


Me pelqeu kjo me lart.

----------


## deep_blue

Ka kohe qe kam hapur themelet e shpirtit.
 Sa shume betonarme kisha vene ne keto themele!!!!

----------


## deep_blue

Dua te le gjurme gjurmeve te tua...

----------


## deep_blue

i uritur gjithmone me gjene e uritur

----------

